# Alternative Heat Suggestions



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I put in a regency fireplace insert. Very happy with it.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Zilla said:


> $42,000 that is funny. You must have a 7500 square foot house. haha
> There are a lot of hacks that claim they are geo experts and charge and arm and a leg and have never done a job.
> 
> If you look around you can get into a system for a very reasonable price. The furnace itself is not much more than a regular furnace, excavating and a loop system (vertical more $), duct work - you have already or would be putting in, and hook-up. Yeah it cost more up front, but last time I checked gas and propane isn't going down. Once it is in forget about it. I am not paying 1000 bucks a month for propane (that I would be), Just 110 bucks in my coldest months for heat. Not too bad IMO. Also, I don't have to cut, haul, and stack wood (unless I want too:lol
> Zilla


:lol: Not so funny and not so easy as you make it. In the UP there are very few contractors doing the work here. from EVERYTHING I have read and talked to homeowners, GEO makes a better air conditioner than heater.

Something we do not need in the UP. After quite an exausting two months researching there may in fact be more horror stories than working good stories. 

Glad to see you have a working one but many do not.

Our house is 2500sq not worth it here!!!

Dave


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Guys anyone have advice or recommendation on fireplace inserts, just bought a house and am closing on it next week, the fireplace has been converted to gas but I was also looking for a little something to help out with my heating expenses , any input would be greatly appreciated ...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Im in the same boat! And going to do it this summer before next Fall. I want one with a big fire box that i can get an 8 hour burn fully loaded.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

DoeMaster said:


> I bought my first home this year and I am realizing how much propane really costs :lol:. I was thinking about installing a pellet stove or wood stove to save on propane. The only thing I am concerned about is the dry heat from the stoves ruining my hardwood floors, oak trim, and cabinets. Has anyone ran into problems with these heating options? Also, would you suggest another form of heat such as a portable infrared heater? Any help is greatly appreciated.


As an alternative to an expensive geothermal system, you might consider an air to air heat pump. Price is generally $ 3K plus depending on the size of your house and it will both heat and cool. Hooks right in to your forced air system by either fitting inside the plenum, or replacing it, dpending on what you buy.

I live in NLP and put one in a couple years ago and it is set to heat down to 22 degrees outside temp and then propane takes over. Our electrical bills have benn running an additional $ 20 - 40 per month during the heating and cooling months. We have saved a lot on our total propane costs since install.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

My parents heat their house with a wood burning forced air furnace, in the past 3 years they have spent zero on propane, which works out to about a $5000 savings. We get the wood for free luckily, lots of friends and family with woods, fence lines, etc, that always have blow downs. The down side is having to bring the wood into the basement thru the bilco doors, upside is that he whole house feels like it is a room with a wood stove in it.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Super insulated my home a few years ago. I got over 20" in the attic , im like at R-60+. Made sure i have correct ventalation thru the attic. Using a 80% efficiency furnace. The consumers energy bill we just got was $61.00 for the month. 1,500 Sq Ft home. That was the highest bill in the last 12 months.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Midalake said:


> :lol: Not so funny and not so easy as you make it. In the UP there are very few contractors doing the work here. from EVERYTHING I have read and talked to homeowners, GEO makes a better air conditioner than heater.
> 
> Something we do not need in the UP. After quite an exausting two months researching there may in fact be more horror stories than working good stories.
> 
> ...


Guess my Dad got lucky then. He built a place up near Curtis about 8 years ago. Had the Geo put in for about $9500 with the vertical wells. We installed the backup furnace ourselves (just in case). Not counting the finished walkout basement or the loft area, he is right around 1800 sq. ft. All high ceilings as well, 10 ft under the loft area and 27' to the top of the cathedrals in the other areas. He leaves his thermostat at 72 year round and it never has trouble keeping up. Last July, his YEARLY Consumers bill was $672.


----------

